# :lemon:



## kassie (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MardyBum (Jul 16, 2015)

Question before I order, Does Kassies house have the entire Pirate/Pascal Set items?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you have a set amount you'd be selling any of your gorgeous furniture for? c:


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 16, 2015)

Kassie's house/locker/museum:
beach chair and table
small igloo
snow bunny

Ally's house:
muumuu

Liam's locker"
azalea stool
blue argyle tank
rose sofa

100 BTB for all?

If you have more than 1 rose sofa I will take more.  PM me if you accept.


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Question before I order, Does Kassies house have the entire Pirate/Pascal Set items?



Yep!



Luckyislucky said:


> Do you have a set amount you'd be selling any of your gorgeous furniture for? c:



I'm thinking 10 TBT each? o: Not sure, feel free to offer~



Misti said:


> Kassie's house/locker/museum:
> beach chair and table
> small igloo
> snow bunny
> ...



Sounds fair. I only have 1 rose sofa. I'll PM you now.


----------



## Aoki (Jul 16, 2015)

*Town name:* West Egg
*FC (N/A if visible):* in sig
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood & Bellevue 
*Order:* beach chair, beach table, egg chair, egg lamp, ice chair, ice lamp, ice side table, ice sofa, life preserver, sanshin, pirate's armor, autumn wall, autumn floor, birthday cake, cardboard chair, coffee cup, daisy meadow, snow bunny, gorgeous seat, gorgeous sofa, gorgeous stool, hibiscus, chocolate cake, crab clock, & egg basket ---- 19 sweet-olives
*Total / Offer:*250 tbt for rosewood stuff ? and 76 tbt for bush starts ?


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 16, 2015)

*Town name:* Macaroon
*FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
*Order:* Pirate/Pascal Set
*Total / Offer:*  80-100tbt


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> *Town name:* Macaroon
> *FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
> *Order:* Pirate/Pascal Set
> *Total / Offer:*  80-100tbt



Would 100 TBT be okay? I can drop off now if so!



Aoki said:


> *Town name:* West Egg
> *FC (N/A if visible):* in sig
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood & Bellevue
> *Order:* beach chair, beach table, egg chair, egg lamp, ice chair, ice lamp, ice side table, ice sofa, life preserver, sanshin, pirate's armor, autumn wall, autumn floor, birthday cake, cardboard chair, coffee cake, daisy meadow, snow bunny, gorgeous seat, gorgeous sofa, gorgeous stool, hibiscus, chocolate cake, crab clock, & egg basket ---- 19 sweet-olives
> *Total / Offer:*250 tbt for rosewood stuff ? and 76 tbt for bush starts ?



I have all of those besides:
Beach chair
Beach table
Snow bunny
Pirate's armor

Though I think 250 for the rest of the items is a fair price c: And yep, 76 TBT for the starts!


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Would 100 TBT be okay? I can drop off now if so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100tbt is fine c: sure, let me add you and open gate


----------



## Aoki (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> I have all of those besides:
> Beach chair
> Beach table
> Snow bunny
> ...



alright sure c: ill add you !


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> 100tbt is fine c: sure, let me add you and open gate



On my way! :>



Aoki said:


> alright sure c: ill add you !



Added you! It may take me a bit to gather all the items ^^"


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> On my way! :>
> 
> 
> 
> Added you! It may take me a bit to gather all the items ^^"



Gates open c:


----------



## Aoki (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Added you! It may take me a bit to gather all the items ^^"



thats fine !! c:


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2015)

*Town name:* Hollow
*FC (N/A if visible):* 
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*Rosewood
*Order:* mermaid chair, mermaid closet, mermaid lamp, mermaid screen, mermaid sofa, mermaid vanity, princess bed, princess chair, princess chest, princess table, pumpkin pie, shaved-ice lamp, yule log
*Total / Offer:* 115tbt (10 for each piece of furniture and 5 for each food item)


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 16, 2015)

*Town name:* Solstice 
*FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood 
*Order:* gold house model, yellow pumpkin head,  and snorkel mask, 
*Total / Offer:*  30-45tbt


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

Aoki said:


> thats fine !! c:



Almost ready! I'm not sure what the coffee cake is though o wo;



Vyxi said:


> *Town name:* Hollow
> *FC (N/A if visible):*
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*Rosewood
> *Order:* mermaid chair, mermaid closet, mermaid lamp, mermaid screen, mermaid sofa, mermaid vanity, princess bed, princess chair, princess chest, princess table, pumpkin pie, shaved-ice lamp, yule log
> *Total / Offer:* 115tbt (10 for each piece of furniture and 5 for each food item)



Sounds fair :> I'll gather your items once I finish with Aoki's order!



izzi000 said:


> *Town name:* Solstice
> *FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
> *Order:* gold house model, yellow pumpkin head,  and snorkel mask,
> *Total / Offer:*  30-45tbt



30 TBT works, I'll bring them over shortly ^^d


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Almost ready! I'm not sure what the coffee cake is though o wo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TY, let me know when ready c:


----------



## Aoki (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Almost ready! I'm not sure what the coffee cake is though o wo;


whoops ! i meant coffee cup Cx


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

Aoki said:


> whoops ! i meant coffee cup Cx



Ah okay! I'll be coming from Rosewood first then I'll switch to Bellevue to bring your bush starts c:


----------



## Aoki (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Ah okay! I'll be coming from Rosewood first then I'll switch to Bellevue to bring your bush starts c:



okay im opening my gates !


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2015)

i have sent you 115 tbt 
i have added you
i will open my gates so just come through when you are ready


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

Closed for now! I'll get to any orders once I'm online again c:


----------



## interdimensionalist (Jul 16, 2015)

*Town name:* Castor
*FC (N/A if visible):* Sidebar!
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
*Order:* Liam's Locker: Digital photo frame, lily lamp, lily record player, toy camera, violet screen, world map
*Total / Offer:*  50-75 TBT?


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

interdimensionalist said:


> *Town name:* Castor
> *FC (N/A if visible):* Sidebar!
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
> *Order:* Liam's Locker: Digital photo frame, lily lamp, lily record player, toy camera, violet screen, world map
> *Total / Offer:*  50-75 TBT?



75 TBT will work! I'll add you, let me know when I can drop your items off : )


----------



## interdimensionalist (Jul 16, 2015)

skeletique said:


> 75 TBT will work! I'll add you, let me know when I can drop your items off : )



I'll send the TBT now, I'll open gates momentarily


----------



## kassie (Jul 16, 2015)

interdimensionalist said:


> I'll send the TBT now, I'll open gates momentarily



Great, just got your items together c: I'll be waiting for your gate.


----------



## kassie (Jul 17, 2015)

Boop : )


----------



## kassie (Jul 17, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 17, 2015)

*Town name:* Unato
*FC (N/A if visible):* visible <<<
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* rosewood i believe
*Order:* Mermaid wall, sweets lamp, sweets player, card wall clock, football fish lamp, marine pop wall, purple-pumpkin head
*Total / Offer:*  would 150 tbt be alright?<3


----------



## kassie (Jul 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> *Town name:* Unato
> *FC (N/A if visible):* visible <<<
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* rosewood i believe
> *Order:* Mermaid wall, sweets lamp, sweets player, card wall clock, football fish lamp, marine pop wall, purple-pumpkin head
> *Total / Offer:*  would 150 tbt be alright?<3



Yep :> Adding you now, I'll need a few minutes to get everything together.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 17, 2015)

My gates are open when you're ready!


----------



## kassie (Jul 17, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> My gates are open when you're ready!



On my way~


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 17, 2015)

Do you have the entire cafe and card sets?


----------



## kassie (Jul 18, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Do you have the entire cafe and card sets?



Unfortunately the coffee cup is missing from the cafe set and the card wall clock from the card set.


----------



## MardyBum (Jul 18, 2015)

*Town name:* Solstice
*FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
*Order:* Straw Hat and Red Pumpkin Head
*Total / Offer:*  20tbt


----------



## noblesse (Jul 18, 2015)

*town name:* archanea
*ordering from? (rosewood or bellevue):* bellevue
*order:* trenchcoat & petal parasol
*total / offer:* 30-40 tbt?


----------



## loochan (Jul 18, 2015)

*Town name:* lazy
*FC (N/A if visible):* sidebar
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* rosewood 
*Order:* lunar horizon and mossy carpet
*Total / Offer:*25TBT?


----------



## kassie (Jul 18, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> *Town name:* Solstice
> *FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
> *Order:* Straw Hat and Red Pumpkin Head
> *Total / Offer:*  20tbt





noblesse said:


> *town name:* archanea
> *ordering from? (rosewood or bellevue):* bellevue
> *order:* trenchcoat & petal parasol
> *total / offer:* 30-40 tbt?





loochan said:


> *Town name:* lazy
> *FC (N/A if visible):* sidebar
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* rosewood
> *Order:* lunar horizon and mossy carpet
> *Total / Offer:*25TBT?



I'll PM you all : )


----------



## kassie (Jul 18, 2015)

*bumps*


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 19, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply!!! cx' can I have the gorgeous counter, table, and lamp for 30btb?


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Luckyislucky said:


> Sorry for the late reply!!! cx' can I have the gorgeous counter, table, and lamp for 30btb?



I'll PM you!


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Eep, hate to bump but I've lowered the prices of hybrids & bush starts / saplings!

If you order in bulk (orders over 16), I'll give a discount. c:


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Bump c:


----------



## Ananas78 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Town name:* Mar
*FC (N/A if visible):* In signature
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Bellevue
*Order:* 10 pink hydrangea starts and 15 blue hydrangea starts
*Total / Offer:*   75 TBT 


Thank you so much!


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Ananas78 said:


> *Town name:* Mar
> *FC (N/A if visible):* In signature
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Bellevue
> *Order:* 10 pink hydrangea starts and 15 blue hydrangea starts
> ...



Adding you & switching games now! :>


----------



## Ananas78 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome! I'll send the TBT over and add you 

And also, the starts will have to go on the beach. My town is covered in paths and such haha.


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Ananas78 said:


> Awesome! I'll send the TBT over and add you
> 
> And also, the starts will have to go on the beach. My town is covered in paths and such haha.



That's okay, just lead the way when I arrive c:


----------



## Ananas78 (Jul 20, 2015)

My gate is open now  And will do!


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## loochan (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi again! ^.^
*Town name:* lazy
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
*Order:* skyscraper wall
*Total / Offer:*10tbt


----------



## ghostcrossing (Jul 20, 2015)

*Town name: alternia*
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): rosewood*
*Order: creepy crystal
steamed bun case
24 hour shop ABD
newsprint helmet
good luck roll*
*Total / Offer: 21 btb?*

thank you!


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

loochan said:


> Hi again! ^.^
> *Town name:* lazy
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
> *Order:* skyscraper wall
> *Total / Offer:*10tbt



Sure! I think I still have you added. Just need to load up my game.



ghostcrossing said:


> *Town name: alternia*
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): rosewood*
> *Order: creepy crystal
> steamed bun case
> ...



Ah how about 10 TBT each for everything except the creepy crystal which is 5.

So 45 TBT. Let me know if that's okay with you.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 20, 2015)

*Town name:* Caelum
*FC (N/A if visible):* Visible
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
*Order:*All Regular and Cedar saplings please (I read there is no limit but if this is too much, I can lower the amount.. sorry >.<)
*Total / Offer:* 288tbt

Thank you ~


----------



## loochan (Jul 20, 2015)

sounds good. let me know when i can come by ^^


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> *Town name:* Caelum
> *FC (N/A if visible):* Visible
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
> *Order:*All Regular and Cedar saplings please (I read there is no limit but if this is too much, I can lower the amount.. sorry >.<)
> ...



The amount is fine c: I just need to make a little room in my lockers for regular saplings, which shouldn't take too long. I'll add you and visit after loochan's town!



loochan said:


> sounds good. let me know when i can come by ^^


Ah do you mind if I deliver to your town instead? ^^;


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 20, 2015)

skeletique said:


> The amount is fine c: I just need to make a little room in my lockers for regular saplings, which shouldn't take too long. I'll add you and visit after loochan's town!



Ok!! I will add you right now c:

My town might be a bit messy so sorry in advance >< Would you like me to pay the TBT now or after trade?


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Ok!! I will add you right now c:
> 
> My town might be a bit messy so sorry in advance >< Would you like me to pay the TBT now or after trade?



That's okay c: So is mine or I'd allow people to come pick up haha.

After is fine~


----------



## loochan (Jul 20, 2015)

sure you can come by my town theres stuff everywhere but its okay xD i'll send TBT and open my gates


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 20, 2015)

skeletique said:


> That's okay c: So is mine or I'd allow people to come pick up haha.
> 
> After is fine~



I just added you! Sorry for delay, i was doing something for my sis lol. I will open my gates now


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> I just added you! Sorry for delay, i was doing something for my sis lol. I will open my gates now



No problem, on my way. c:


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 20, 2015)

skeletique said:


> No problem, on my way. c:



Oh nooo 
ok brb i will fix the router, sorry about that!!


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Oh nooo
> ok brb i will fix the router, sorry about that!!



It's okay c: We'll save every few trips just to be safe anyway!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 20, 2015)

skeletique said:


> It's okay c: We'll save every few trips just to be safe anyway!



It might be the weather atm ;/ we can try again tomorrow? I will pay you half right now if you want.. im so sorry about that :c


----------



## kassie (Jul 20, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> It might be the weather atm ;/ we can try again tomorrow? I will pay you half right now if you want.. im so sorry about that :c



Yeah we can try again tomorrow c: And nope it's okay! 

Just PM me when you're available and I'll back to you asap.


----------



## Ananas78 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey so I ran out of what I got from you yesterday and I'm still in need of a few more. So if I can get some more starts from you, that would be wonderful XD

Town name: Mar
FC (N/A if visible): In signature
Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): Bellevue
Order: 4 pink hydrangea starts
Total / Offer: 12 TBT


----------



## kassie (Jul 21, 2015)

Ananas78 said:


> Hey so I ran out of what I got from you yesterday and I'm still in need of a few more. So if I can get some more starts from you, that would be wonderful XD
> 
> Town name: Mar
> FC (N/A if visible): In signature
> ...



Sure! I have the pink-hydrangeas in my town Rosewood so I'll be coming from that town.

Are you available now?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 21, 2015)

*Town name:*Brock
*FC (N/A if visible):*
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*Rosewood
*Order:*x18 Blue Hydrangea Starts, x14 Purple Roses, x8 White Carnations
*Total / Offer:* 120 BTB


----------



## kassie (Jul 21, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> *Town name:*Brock
> *FC (N/A if visible):*
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*Rosewood
> *Order:*x18 Blue Hydrangea Starts, x14 Purple Roses, x8 White Carnations
> *Total / Offer:* 120 BTB



Sounds good! I've added you, just need a few minutes to gather everything together.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay. I have to do a trade real quick and I'll send the BTB. c:


----------



## kassie (Jul 21, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Okay. I have to do a trade real quick and I'll send the BTB. c:



Ready! I'll be on my way soon c: If you're done with your other trade, that is.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 21, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Ready! I'll be on my way soon c: If you're done with your other trade, that is.



Ok opening the gates.~ c:


----------



## Ananas78 (Jul 21, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Sure! I have the pink-hydrangeas in my town Rosewood so I'll be coming from that town.
> 
> Are you available now?



Oops! I forgot to check back! I'll be here until 2pm EST tomorrow, so I'll send you a PM when I log on in the morning. We can then work out a time . Thanks so much again!


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

uhhh haven't bumped this in awhile so bump


----------



## Nim (Aug 13, 2015)

*Town name: Joy Town*
*FC (N/A if visible): N/A*
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): Rosewood*
*Order: 23 clovers please!*
*Total / Offer: 207 TBT*


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

Nim said:


> *Town name: Joy Town*
> *FC (N/A if visible): N/A*
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): Rosewood*
> *Order: 23 clovers please!*
> *Total / Offer: 207 TBT*



Sure thing! I've already added you, just loading up my game : )


----------



## Nim (Aug 13, 2015)

azure said:


> Sure thing! I've already added you, just loading up my game : )



Thank you! I'll just add you and open my gate, so sorry about the mess!


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

Nim said:


> Thank you! I'll just add you and open my gate, so sorry about the mess!



No problems at all c: The clovers will be gift wrapped for easier pick up, hope that's okay!


----------



## Nim (Aug 13, 2015)

My gate is open, sorry about the wait  and that's great, thank you!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Town name:* Nova
*FC (N/A if visible):* visible
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* rosewood? it's from kassie's house
*Order:* caterpillar sofa and silver axe
*Total / Offer:*  idk like 15 tbt? u can name a price!!


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> *Town name:* Nova
> *FC (N/A if visible):* visible
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* rosewood? it's from kassie's house
> *Order:* caterpillar sofa and silver axe
> *Total / Offer:*  idk like 15 tbt? u can name a price!!



15 TBT works for me~ I'll add you now c:


----------



## voldemonet (Aug 13, 2015)

*Town name:* Floaroma
*FC (N/A if visible):* visible 
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
*Order:* 6 Blue Violets and 8 Blue Hydrangea Starts
*Total / Offer:*  42 TBT


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

voldemonet said:


> *Town name:* Floaroma
> *FC (N/A if visible):* visible
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
> *Order:* 6 Blue Violets and 8 Blue Hydrangea Starts
> ...



I don't, sorry! But I'll gather the rest for you. c:


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 13, 2015)

can we trade later tonight (if possible)?


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> can we trade later tonight (if possible)?



Yep, just PM me. I'll hold your items.


----------



## voldemonet (Aug 13, 2015)

Great tysm


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 13, 2015)

Town name: Blushe
FC (N/A if visible): To the left)
Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): Bellevue 
Order: 23 Pink Roses, 5 Pink Azalea bushes, 5 White Azalea bushes, Golden Axe, & Berliner.
Total / Offer: 99 For flowers. Offering 15 TBT for Golden Axe & Berliner. Let me know if this isn't enough.

Also I cant trade right at the moment because I'm Plot resetting so can you hold?


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

voldemonet said:


> Great tysm


Let me know when your gates are open c:



Blondieboo13 said:


> Town name: Blushe
> FC (N/A if visible): To the left)
> Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): Bellevue
> Order: 23 Pink Roses, 5 Pink Azalea bushes, 5 White Azalea bushes, Golden Axe, & Berliner.
> ...



Works me for me. I'll be able to deliver after I drop voldemonet's items off : )

Edit: Yes, I can hold~


----------



## voldemonet (Aug 13, 2015)

open ^^


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 13, 2015)

azure said:


> Let me know when your gates are open c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, I'll send the TBT now.


----------



## acnlsofia (Aug 13, 2015)

how much for the golden axe?


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

Blondieboo13 said:


> Awesome, I'll send the TBT now.


Thanks!



acnlsofia said:


> how much for the golden axe?



Hmm, 10 TBT?


----------



## acnlsofia (Aug 13, 2015)

thank you! do you want me to transfer the tbt now?


----------



## yasogami (Aug 13, 2015)

*Town name: Junes*
*FC : visible *
*Ordering from? : Rosewood*
*Order:16 blue violets  *
*Total / Offer: 48 TBT  *


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

acnlsofia said:


> thank you! do you want me to transfer the tbt now?



Yes please : ) I'll add you now.

Good thing I have two axes ^^;; One in Rosewood and the other in Bellevue

- - - Post Merge - - -



yasogami said:


> *Town name: Junes*
> *FC : visible *
> *Ordering from? : Rosewood*
> *Order:16 blue violets  *
> *Total / Offer: 48 TBT  *



Sounds good! I'll add you now~


----------



## acnlsofia (Aug 13, 2015)

*Town name: Japan *
*Ordering from? Rosewood(Rosewood or Bellevue):*
*Order: 1 golden axe *
*Total / Offer: 10 tbt

sorry i forgot about this! * 

- - - Post Merge - - -

added you and transferred tbt, let me know when you're open (


----------



## yasogami (Aug 13, 2015)

azure said:


> Yes please : ) I'll add you now.
> 
> Good thing I have two axes ^^;; One in Rosewood and the other in Bellevue
> 
> ...



Thanks! Transferring Bells now and will open gates in a min


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

acnlsofia said:


> *Town name: Japan *
> *Ordering from? Rosewood(Rosewood or Bellevue):*
> *Order: 1 golden axe *
> *Total / Offer: 10 tbt
> ...



I only deliver ^^; Let me know when your gates are open c:



yasogami said:


> Thanks! Transferring Bells now and will open gates in a min



Thanks! I'll be on my way soon~


----------



## acnlsofia (Aug 13, 2015)

gates are open c:


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello :]. Cute shop! ^.^  Can my order contain some items from both towns? I'll re-do my order if not.

*Town name: Skyhold*
*FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):* Rosewood
*Order:* pav? end table, mush wall lamp, mush dresser, 1 picture of benedict
*Total / Offer: 40 tbt*


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> Hello :]. Cute shop! ^.^  Can my order contain some items from both towns? I'll re-do my order if not.
> 
> *Town name: Skyhold*
> *FC (N/A if visible):* N/A
> ...



Thank you & yes that's fine! I'll just have to deliver the items separately : )


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Aug 13, 2015)

*Town name:* Midnight 
*FC (N/A if visible):* In sidebar~
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*  Rosewood
*Order:* Bamboo grass, rice cake, classroom floor, pansy table, jellyfish lamp, hibiscus clock, great statue, brewstoid, mega brewstoid, and mini brewstoid 
*Total / Offer:* 100 TBT? I can go higher. x3


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 13, 2015)

*Town name: wintrfel*
*FC (N/A if visible): to the left*
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): rosewood*
*Order: 4 white carnations and 1 pink tulip*
*Total / Offer: 15 tbt*


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

mayorelise said:


> *Town name:* Midnight
> *FC (N/A if visible):* In sidebar~
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*  Rosewood
> *Order:* Bamboo grass, rice cake, classroom floor, pansy table, jellyfish lamp, hibiscus clock, great statue, brewstoid, mega brewstoid, and mini brewstoid
> *Total / Offer:* 100 TBT? I can go higher. x3





aleonhart said:


> *Town name: wintrfel*
> *FC (N/A if visible): to the left*
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue): rosewood*
> *Order: 4 white carnations and 1 pink tulip*
> *Total / Offer: 15 tbt*



Both orders check out! Unfortunately I have to go grab lunch now. 

I'll PM you both when I'm back online~ (Around 8-9PM PST).


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 13, 2015)

Do you want me to send you the tbt now or when you have the order ready? :]


----------



## acnlsofia (Aug 14, 2015)

how much for the princess set from ally's house and i'm just wondering, how do you even get hybrid seed bags??


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 14, 2015)

azure said:


> Let me know when your gates are open c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there!   Let me know when you can drop off the items, sorry I took so long to get back to you; plot resetting was a nightmare ;_;

TBT was sent yesterday ^^


----------



## tarakdeep (Aug 14, 2015)

*Town name:*smashvil
*FC (N/A if visible):*
*Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*rosewood
*Order:*cabana, chair, bookcase, bed,wall radio
*Total / Offer:* idk how about 60 bells?


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 15, 2015)

i'm free when u are for trading c:


----------



## Bluebirds (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry~
I found what I was looking for c:


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi :].  I have a party that I'm going to tonight at 7 PM EST and I'm not sure when I'll be back; still, please vm me when the order is ready; just be aware I might not be able to respond or trade right away.


----------



## kassie (Aug 16, 2015)

acnlsofia said:


> how much for the princess set from ally's house and i'm just wondering, how do you even get hybrid seed bags??


10 TBT each so 130 TBT for the full set :>



Blondieboo13 said:


> Hi there!   Let me know when you can drop off the items, sorry I took so long to get back to you; plot resetting was a nightmare ;_;
> 
> TBT was sent yesterday ^^



I'm so sorry for the wait! I'll PM you now.



tarakdeep said:


> *Town name:*smashvil
> *FC (N/A if visible):*
> *Ordering from? (Rosewood or Bellevue):*rosewood
> *Order:*cabana, chair, bookcase, bed,wall radio
> *Total / Offer:* idk how about 60 bells?



Sounds good, I'll PM you.



Dunquixote said:


> Hi :].  I have a party that I'm going to tonight at 7 PM EST and I'm not sure when I'll be back; still, please vm me when the order is ready; just be aware I might not be able to respond or trade right away.



I'll PM/VM you now. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry for the wait everyone, busy weekend.


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 16, 2015)

how much for the bathhouse wall &nd flr?


----------

